# Wyndham Ocean Blvd vs SeaWatch Plantation



## roneal (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi, I would appreciate any advice or recommendation. We have never been to Myrtle Beach and we are looking at taking a family vacation (husband, wife, 3 kids (15, 10, 8) at the end of Aug. 09. to MB. After reviewing the Wyndham resorts, we are trying to deciding between Wyndham Ocean Blvd. and Wyndham SeaWatch Plantation. Both seem to have good and some not so good reviews (but generally good). Does anyone recommend one over the other. We are looking for one that the kids could enjoy several on-site activities. OB seems nice and has great reviews, but reviews do mentions the parking situation, and SWP's lazy river pool looks like a plus but I believe the game room is not Wyndham run. Also are there any advantages based on either resorts room location (old tower vs new, updated facilities etc.) And is one better situated (location) better than the other (views, local walking activites etc.) We are Wyndham owners which is the reason we are deciding between Wyndham properties. 
Thanks


----------



## doublebubbls (Mar 11, 2009)

We have stayed at both SWP & OB. 
Our family prefers OB. (Dad, Mom & kids 8 & 10) 
It dose have limited parking under the main resort and there is a garage under tower 4. A lot of times we do have to park in the overflow garage behind tower 4. Its not a long walk and most of the time they have a shuttle running between the garage and the beach towers 1,2 & 3.
We have stayed in all 4 towers @ OB and besides the ocean view you cant tell the difference in the towers. We feel that OB has a more family feel to it.
The game room is good size but the pool tables are ready for replacement.
The pools have never been OVER crowded to me. The lazey river does get crowded sometimes. OB is also with in walking distance to mian street in NMB, which has a couple bars, ice cream parlor & a few food places. 
We have are yearly week booked there in AUG this year also.
Hope that helps some.


----------



## ausman (Mar 11, 2009)

The points differential between the two is not a consideration, just parking and family feel etc. ?


----------



## Lizyyz (Mar 11, 2009)

We are also booked at OB in August this year and would very much appreciate some advice.  Are you able to put in a request for a particular floor/tower? If so, how soon can you put in a request and which floor/tower would you recommend in terms of condition of the units and view of the ocean? 

Thanks in advance.

Lizyyz


----------



## roneal (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks doublebbbls for that informative comparison. It appears that OB has a little edge over SWP and more of a family feel to it, which is important. What negatives does SWP have? It seems that OB's negative is the parking and that tower 4 is across the street and requires more walking to the pools and other activities. What about SWP?


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Mar 13, 2009)

Roneal -

Are you looking at aug 09 or aug '10?  Unless you are going the last 3 days of august or in sept, there is no availability at Seawatch only at OB.


----------



## doublebubbls (Mar 15, 2009)

roneal said:


> Thanks doublebbbls for that informative comparison. It appears that OB has a little edge over SWP and more of a family feel to it, which is important. What negatives does SWP have? It seems that OB's negative is the parking and that tower 4 is across the street and requires more walking to the pools and other activities. What about SWP?



Roneal,
Dont let me push you one way or another on the resorts. Both are nice.
Both have lots to do. Just depends on your wants. SWP is located off the beaten path. You can walk to the shopping center but its about a mile or better away, you need a car to get anywhere. The resort is actually on a dead end street as I remember. There is no other attractions around with out car travel. Keep in mind also that SWP is also owened by TWO resorts companys Wyndham & someone else I cant remember. Again this is info I recieved from other Wyndham owners and sale staff some time ago. 
SWP has the villas and 2 towers we have never satyed in the towers. They have lots of pools and lazey rivers. It was clean and had very nice staff. 
OB on the other hand is on Ocean Blvd and you can walk to Downtown?? North Mrytle Beach.  You need a car to travel to any of the local hot spots such as Barefot landing, Broadway on the beach, ETC.
Also Tower 4 has two/ three pools in that tower. One indoor and 1 or 2 outdoor pools. So if you are in tower 4 you dont have to go to the main building  across the street to go take a swim. We have noticed that the beach towers (1.2.3) block the late afternoon sun at the pools on towers 4.
On the other hand SWP needs less points to get on the BEACH.
Where OB has a LOT of point difference's. upper/lower room, ocean view, ocean front, ETC.
Again hope that helps let me know if you have any other questions I will do my best.


----------

